# Natures Garden



## Soapmomma (Mar 6, 2009)

Natures Garden added some new scents to their 8.99 lb FO's today. 

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... e-Oil.html


----------



## jbarad (Mar 6, 2009)

Soapmomma said:
			
		

> Natures Garden added some new scents to their 8.99 lb FO's today.
> 
> http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... e-Oil.html



Oh why must you share these things ? I just bought something like 6 FOs earlier today from WSP, and I have a SOS shipment with 10 others coming Monday !!!

Oh and that rj clearance sale that was posted last night...yeah I went there too !! Pound of Axe Touch type   

I will check it out though, can never have too many FOs 

UPDATE : Just got the Cantaloupe, Cotton Candy, and Peach !!!


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 9, 2009)

Yesterday I bought the Melon Ball, Sweetgrass and Oriental Tea.  I'm a sucker for a sale....and I love their FOs!


----------



## agriffin (Aug 16, 2009)

You use these in CP???


----------

